# Auto Torques/Bouncers exclusive premium car wax



## [email protected] Torque (May 16, 2011)

Auto Torques exclusive premium car wax Launched! - Auto Torque - Auto Torque
*
Auto Torques/Bouncers exclusive premium car wax*

Bouncer’s ‘Eregansu’ ( Japanese for Elegance/Beauty ) – is an exclusive collaboration wax with Autotorque, the UK’s authoritive Japanese Car Specialists. Over 6 months in development, This special blend wax is has been commissioned to create a fluid, wet gloss on vehicles of all colours.

Bouncer’s ‘Eregansu’ Car Wax applies without a fuss and buffs off to reveal crisp, clear reflections a multi-dimensional shine and super slick feel to the paintwork.

Ergansu is comprised of the highest grade T1 Carnauba wax, High Specification Japanese polymers and natural oils (The first blend of it’s type in UK, Europe), that are designed to blanket your vehicle with a fluid, wet gloss. If your vehicle’s paint has metallic flake present, Bouncer’s ‘Eregansu’ Car Wax will maximize its dimension-adding effect. Use it on dark colours, light colours, metallic flake, or anything else that benefits from added gloss and protection!

Bouncer’s Eregansu Car Wax will amaze you with the tight water beads it creates when wet. Get in your car after a rainstorm and water will roll right off, leaving your paint clean and glossy once again. A highly durable blend offering 3 to 4 months of solid protection.

*Available exclusively through Auto Torque priced at just £29.99*

*To order:

Please PayPal total amount to – [email protected]

Add £5 for UK mainland postage Total = £34.99
Add £15 for European and all other non main land UK postage Total = £44.99

Please email order to get your next day.*

Handblended, Handpoured in Buckinghamshire, U.K


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Going to try this.
Ordered this morning


----------



## [email protected] Torque (May 16, 2011)

KM BlackGTR said:


> Going to try this.
> Ordered this morning


On route to you today sir, you will love it ;-) Thank you for your order.


----------

